# Age Limit



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

At what age do you think you will have to call it quits and go back to.....dare I say it.....skiing?

You know, when your body just won't take the abuse of snowboarding anymore.

I turn 40 in March and I still feel pretty good.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

When I realize that I only have enough money for 2 of the 3 things you need to survive, and must choose what to spend the social assistance on. The old age home, the 19 different medications keeping my 80 year old batshit crazy senile brain alive, or lift passes. 

With all these senior citizens getting out there running marathons at the age of 70, I'll stop when my bones start snapping like twiggs. And not a second sooner. Who am I kidding, like I'm gonna live that long.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll probably quit riding a few years after my Doctor tells me to. I expect this to be around the time when I have my second hip replacement.

With how medical technology is advancing it is going to be possible to increase the quality of life at old age to be even better than it is now. I expect to be riding well into my 60s.

My grandfather skied until he was 70 and did cross country skiing until the age of 77 until he had to stop due to medical complications.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

Never!!

Check out GraysOnTrays for old person snowboarding info.

--rick


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Death would be the age limit


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Until you cant physically stand on your board haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

my dad just started snowboarding at 50 after skiing his whole life, so hopefully i'll go atleast that long.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

SnowProRick said:


> Never!!
> 
> Check out GraysOnTrays for old person snowboarding info.
> 
> --rick


no fucking way i'm clicking on that link. with a name like that its gotta be a trap!


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I know a guy whos 65+ and he has a whole senior citizen crew he boards with. So like wrath said , Death is my limit.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

As long as my knees can take it. At 38yrs old I still Skateboard, play softball during the spring and summer and just try to stay active. I refuse to age I'll be 70 still wearing Vans and Misfit tee's.:laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

m60g said:


> At what age do you think you will have to call it quits and go back to.....dare I say it.....skiing?
> 
> You know, when your body just won't take the abuse of snowboarding anymore.
> 
> I turn 40 in March and I still feel pretty good.


i actually work with a guy at mt snow whos an level 3 aasi instuctor and hes def over 60, not sure exactly but hes an old man haha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually, the chances are that snowboarding might be the lower impact sport of the two. Especially if you got bad knees. Several articles out there from people who blew out their knees skiing and couldn't do it anymore due to the pain. They tried snowboarding, were not in pain, and were able to get out on the slopes again. So the basic answer is, only if you want to ski do you need to switch over to it.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

yep .. the only thing I can see is having to maybe pick your days .. like goin when theres a few new inches of fresh .. dont think Id wanna be 80 and riding ice thats a recipe for disaster haha... and hey it gives you least coasters a reason to move west when its time to retire


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a feeling I'll probably die in a freak cheese grating accident or by getting sucked into that black hole that is Octomoms vagina before this question will really hit me. But the truth is I see people in their 60's and 70's still up on the hill snowboarding.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

^^^ Cookies and beer in a ski lodge. Does it get any better? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

T.J. said:


> no fucking way i'm clicking on that link. with a name like that its gotta be a trap!


Not a trap. In fact they were just mentioned in the letters section of the new Transworld. Someone asked about content for the older rider.

--rick


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Grays on trays is a legit site. It's been around for maybe four years? Maybe longer. The dudes who ran that posted on TOS on a regular basis.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I love how there's one girl in a photo full of dudes so typical.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

MPD you can't post a pic like that and not tell us who everyone is.......


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Most resorts let you ride free if your 80+....that is my goal...to be riding when it's free!


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

that would be awesome. i'm already feelin old at 27.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*You are all kids....*

My Dad is 73, AASI Level II certified(passed when he turn 67). He's a lineup supervisor/trainer at the mountain I work at and he rips! He's so silky smooth it's ridiculous. Obviously he's more of a freerider than park rat but he does low consequence rails and boxes...He's definitely my inspiration!
And he doesn't pick his days, if the lift is running, he's riding it!


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

I saw a 75 year old woman waiting at a lift line strapped to a snowboard last spring. I had to ask her age because I was so shocked! She said she picked up snowboarding when she was 70 and hasn't looked back. I hope I'm in good enough shape to board at that age!


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

That's good to know that snowboarding is easier on you than skiing, I really thought it was the other way around.

I seem to work harder when I snowboard than when I skied, so that's why I thought it was harder on your body:dunno:


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm hoping that snowboarding is what kills me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

m60g said:


> At what age do you think you will have to call it quits and go back to.....dare I say it.....skiing?
> 
> You know, when your body just won't take the abuse of snowboarding anymore.
> 
> I turn 40 in March and I still feel pretty good.


Well if your a skier I say call it quits now and turn to snowboarding!!!


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

m60g said:


> At what age do you think you will have to call it quits and go back to.....dare I say it.....skiing?
> 
> You know, when your body just won't take the abuse of snowboarding anymore.
> 
> I turn 40 in March and I still feel pretty good.


We'll, as far as the actual boarding & skiing goes for down the hill I would think skiing looks harder on the legs. Lets go over some other things older people may have trouble with as far as boarding goes... Getting on & off the lift is deff gunna be a tad harder for a older person.. Moving around when still strapped in but NOT going down the hill would prolly be harder for an older person..older people have a natural stance when on skies & polls to help them with which would make it easyer, you also don't have to sit down to strap in like boarders do which is HUGE plus for older people they just get off the lift and ski away. As far as at age 40 though I cant see any of this being an issue yet, however I am 24 so i'm not close to 40 yet so I am not sure, I would just think at 40 your still gtg. If you can handle all those downsides still as a boarder I think you'll be fine till you cant, plus skiiing looks gay..? lol


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> 44 here and I can hang with 20 somethings all day long and usually outlast them stamina wise especially when it comes to hiking. I still ride park though I don`t go big and I do a little jibbing and ride the super pipe. It`s all about staying in good physical condition.


Awesome man!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm 48 now and started boarding in my late 30's after 15 or so years of skiing. 

I found, once you get by the intial learning curve (ie slamming yourself into the ground repeatedly), is that boarding is easier on the body. My legs get just as tired boarding as they did skiing, but there's less chance of twisting an individual knee when my legs get tired at the end of the day.

Overall, there's just less individually moving parts boarding and there's no tips to cross or poles to tangle when you do eat it, which is what often made a simple wipeout more potentially dangerous when I was skiing.

I learned to strap in standing up pretty early on, so I avoid that "difficult for oldies" manouver of standing after sitting 

Personally, I think the only reason you don't see tons of older boarders yet is that the sport is still relatively young (compared to skiing) and those who are "old" boarders now are converts from skiing. Just wait until those who board but never skied get older.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

i think it depends on the person as to whether skiing or snowboarding are more physically straining. I personally think snowboarding is harder on the body and everytime you start and end a run you bend down to the bindings which could really start to bother a hunched in 75 year old back. I think it also has to do with which sport you are more familiar with. I have skiied for a longer time so skiing is easier to me. The only thing with skiing is avoiding moguls which can really be tough on your knees. But if you were to switch to skiing when your older and you have little or no experience skiing I think it would be easier to just stick with snowboarding when your older


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Going back to skiing would be death. Snowboard and stay alive!!!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

This was my first post when I joined this forum a couple of years ago...
Very similar and encouraging replies, check it out: 
*Future of a 36 year old snowboarder?* 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/10396-future-36-year-old-snowboarder.html


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I've taught 70 somethings to snowboard. They pick this stuff up WAAAYYYYYY faster than most young kids do. There's also another dude I worked with on and off that had his dad learn how to ride park. The father made it his goal to be spinning 3's by the time he reached 65, and on his 65th birthday, successfully spun his first 3. It's sweet.


----------



## Jeff325 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm 44 years old and will continue to ride till my body gives up !
I plan on spending a lot of my time focused on the halfpipe .
Freeriding is fun and all ,but nothing really beats piperiding in my opinion .


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

haha never! my dads 50 and goin strong.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 50 and with a bit of coaching would be willing to try a 50 footer this year, certianly want to get 3's to my regular riding.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

46 years old. 140 days per for 8 years. healing during the summer is key.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> I've taught 70 somethings to snowboard. They pick this stuff up WAAAYYYYYY faster than most young kids do. There's also another dude I worked with on and off that had his dad learn how to ride park. The father made it his goal to be spinning 3's by the time he reached 65, and on his 65th birthday, successfully spun his first 3. It's sweet.


omg! lol thats crazy


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

If I die strapped to a snowboard, that sounds pretty good to me...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Its not a tragedy to die doing something you love!!!

Also...there is a difference between living and being alive...


----------

